# Medieval 2 Total War in game error



## yanks26

Hello,
Medieval 2 total war has worked for me fine until recently it has started up with an error that states "unspecified error". I've downloaded the patch (I only know of one that they had out.) and it still doesn't work. Any help or advice would be appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## Blue

Have you installed anything lately that might have contributed the error? Software or hardware changes? Try disabling Anti virus software and others that are not needed.


----------



## yanks26

Everything on my computer is exactly the same. I did install one thing but the error started before I installed it and continued after I did. And I had all my virus programs before I installed any of my games, Including medieval. It just randomly decided to have an error for me. 
And as usual I always get these random errors that make no sense.

Thanks


----------



## Blue

Usually if something is working fine in the beginning, then changes for the worse, it usually is because something different has been added/changed withing the equation.

Do you run routine maintenance? clean spyware and defrag hard drives? remove software that you might not use and is not needed etc.? Maybe it is just time for a clean install of everything.

Next time you get the error, try writing it down. It could not possibly say "unspecified error", does it?


----------



## yanks26

I do routine maintenance, but I'll do it again because I've been slacking lately on it.
This is what the error states entirely 
"Medieval 2: Total War encountered and unspecified error and will now exit"


----------



## yanks26

Ehh..   the I did all the maintenance and that didn't solve anything

And I haven't gone far with this, but I played a different campaign in it for like 5 minutes and it didn't get an error when the other campaign does. Is there a way that the file could have gotten corrupt?

Thanks.


----------



## Blue

Very possibly a bug. Was game updates mentioned already? Well in case not (and so I don't have to re-read everything) I'll suggest updating the game. Perhaps there is a fix for this. If not then I suppose you will have to skip that campaign, which is a shame.


----------



## yanks26

Yeh, all I know of so far is that there was 1 patch that was out, which I already downloaded. That's a bummer though, I was enjoying that campaign.
Thanks Blue


----------



## ETSA

What are you system specifications and what settings are you running the game on, also.  Last thing, try to reinstall the game, I have had problems with games and normally a clean reinstall fixes it.  Otherwise, try bringing it back, they shoudl allow you to exchange it for another of the same title.  Good luck.


----------



## yanks26

It's not a problem with the cd's at all or my system. The problem wasn't there one day, and then the next it was. Reinstalling is always an option but I think that somehow I corrupted a file that won't let me play that campaign. Don't ask me how, I have no clue, but other campaigns work for me just fine. It's only that campaign that doesn't work.


----------

